# Billy Cushion!



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Was very excited to collect these today for my two daughters off Father Christmas!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That is so cute love it!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant - love that idea - just may have to do the same


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hfd said:


> Was very excited to collect these today for my two daughters off Father Christmas!


That is so brilliant. I need to do that for my two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Just Brilliant.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah a billy cushion, just what every home needs x
It's fab


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a lovely idea!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Brilliant - love that idea - just may have to do the same


I'll get you a Lola one.. Them you can have a Lola snuggle


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I'll get you a Lola one.. Them you can have a Lola snuggle


Me too!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This might be a solution for all of us who covet each others dogs. Each of us can have an assortment of "cockapoos" to cuddle on the couch  I'll have one of each!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

fairlie said:


> This might be a solution for all of us who covet each others dogs. Each of us can have an assortment of "cockapoos" to cuddle on the couch  I'll have one of each!


Oh then I can pretend to have poo2, poo3 and poo4!

They were from asda photo for anyone who wanted one, just uploaded a pic online and got them delivered to local store.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Me too!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





fairlie said:


> This might be a solution for all of us who covet each others dogs. Each of us can have an assortment of "cockapoos" to cuddle on the couch  I'll have one of each!


Wouldn't it be really amazing! Maybe for secret Santa next year? I would love cockapoo cushions!


----------

